# Venice La July 8th



## Wayne Allen (Jul 5, 2016)

2 bodies coming through from Georgia back to Texas experienced fisherman no gear looking for split charter or pickup for fuel and bait.

832-704-2351 Wayne Allen

832-646-6596. Logan Allen


----------

